# CASABLANCA | JW Marriott Casablanca | 167m | 549ft | 42 fl | U/C



## Oujdinho (Sep 11, 2011)

source: www.cityscapes.ma


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Picture doesn't work Oujdinho. And if I recall correctly its not under construction yet. The Marjane shopping center is.


----------



## Oujdinho (Sep 11, 2011)

cityscapes.ma


----------



## Oujdinho (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks kind of interesting. Oh sure, maybe not today and maybe not tomorrow, but soon and for the rest of our lives.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*U/C*

*Data*
Name: JW Marriott Casablanca
Height: 167.1m
Floors: 42
Use: Hotel
Started: November 2014
Finished: June 2017
Location: Casablanca Marina



From Flickr


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

what gorgeous....:master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Updates of June 25th, 2015



oc93 said:


> Et voilà :cheers:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@almaghrebi, please, updates


----------



## almaghrebi (Jul 3, 2006)

Zaz965 said:


> @almaghrebi, please, updates


Sorry but this project in not UC, we can almost say that it is cancelled


----------

